# How do you establish a foot hold in another country?



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

We are looking hard at Mexico. Puerto Vallarta area. Not hard enough to move there permanently, but it's a the top of our list for countries we want to spend time in, this coming winter.

How do you establish a toe hold? Do you just fly there and see what happens? Do you try to connect with expats on a forum to get someone to show you around?

I know quite a few snowbirds and they all selected their destination based on the advice of a friend or family member. My parents purchased their place in Arizona because my Uncle had a place there. My Uncle bought because a buddy at his golf club had a place there.

We aren't looking to buy property. We just want to find some locals and learn what we can about where the best places for snowbirds are.

I'm a planner. lol!

Should I worry less and just take a flier? No guts, no air medal?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

TomB16 said:


> How do you establish a toe hold? Do you just fly there and see what happens? Do you try to connect with expats on a forum to get someone to show you around?
> 
> Should I worry less and just take a flier? No guts, no air medal?


It depends on how one cares to do things, but my best experiences in foreign lands have been to take the road less travelled. Take a flier. Get the locals to show you around. Avoid the expat hangouts. But that's not for everyone. Some prefer to be in a place that feels just like home, where everyone around is from home and nothing is different except for the weather.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Rent a place for a while, see how you like it before you make a permanent move


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jaberwock said:


> Rent a place for a while, see how you like it before you make a permanent move


Sure but where?

In PV, it appears wealthy folks go to Amapas and Conchas Chinas. The "value" folks seem to go north, toward Bucerias and maybe even Sayaluta.

We won't have a car so I'm concerned about our ability to explore Bucerias or Sayaluta. I know there is a bus but it probably only runs once or twice per day.

I'm interested in getting a bike and riding the hills. Perhaps I could pick up a mountain bike from Walmart or CostCo and just leave it when I go. We're both interested in walking around and perhaps some snorkelling. We like street food but I'm concerned about the less frequented carts and potentially picking up something nasty.

Do we book 5 days of hotel and then wing it? Do we book hotel for the whole time, since we haven't been in decades? Do we not book hotel at all and look for something when we get there?

I was reading a review of a B&B type place that was going for $60 per night on the web. Several of the reviews said to not book because you can show up and the sign shows $15 per night.

How easy will it be to get from the airport to Ampas? I'm guessing we would take a cab and pay ****** rates? That wouldn't be a big problem but I enjoy a good value as much as anyone. lol!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Talk to kcowan!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I would drive down if you have a month...carretera de peaje highways are better than Canada's.Bucerias is a dump...skip it. Sayalita is cool if you like the surfing lifestyle including various herbs to enjoy. Nuevo is for a nice club med thing,downtown PV is very cool and at the south end is a large fruitcake scene...further south are many remote hotels on private beaches etc. Go to Barra de Navidad at least 1 week. You need a car! Or rent one but it costs like $30 US/day...don't pay the $30 upcharge for special insurance lol....wear your seatbelt you'll get stopped every time as a tourist. Bring your own bike...ones down here are heavy steel 1990 jobs. Street food is primo...always eat there...shrimp on a stick with a lime is better than any restaurant in Canada. Always only eat Mexican food...no pizza,no hamburguesas. Book a few days near where you want to explore...do it Nov,early Dec,March or April...cheap. Airport to anywhere is pretty cheap taxi...anywhere to airport taxi is even cheaper. Buses go everywhere, we use them all the time...like 15 pesos.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome information, Eder! Thank you!

Barra de Navidad is a 4 hour drive from PV. Really? Nice beaches?


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

My wife and I spent the fall and winter crisscrossing western and Central Mexico by vehicle and camping in all sorts of places: at the outskirts of small pueblos, secluded and touristy beaches, sierras and valleys, and everything in between. We are going back next fall for another six monthsto explore Pueblo, Chiapas, Oaxaca, Campeche and Yucatan Peninsula with a month or two in Guatemala and Belize. My advice: explore as much as you can before settling anywhere and, if you do find a place you like, just rent an apartment or casita for a few months. We actually spent a week in Barra de Navidad/Melaque and quite enjoyed it. A lot of older expats and snowbirds (I was initially shocked and wanted to leave right away...), but the village is pretty much the same I visited back in 1980 as a university student with its dirt streets, roaming chicken and unpretentious atmosphere. We will be spending a month there in January with my 81-years old mom in a simple but pleasant 1-bedroom apartment a block for the beach for 7500 pesos per month, including internet. Contact me if you have any questions. Cheers, Phil


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just curious.... don'tyou think that Mexico can impose some difficulties on US/Canada expats because of Trump's politics toward Mexico?


and what website can you recommend to rent condo for couple of weeks in PV area?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just was reading International Living retirement index http://www1.internationalliving.com/sem/retirement/retirement-index/report/ppc.html
http://www1.internationalliving.com/sem/retirement/ros/report/ppc.html

Mexico is #1, then Panama and Ecuador.

This website promotes San Miguel de Allende .... checked on the map...it's in the middle of the country

best European country #7 is Spain (I agree )


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The greater PV area offers something for everyone. It extends from Rincon de Guayabitos to Barra de Navidad. Served by the airport. I have been going there every year since 1996. I have stayed in every place except Barra de Navidad but a good friend moved his sailboat from Marina Vallarta to Barra 10 years ago.

Like many others have said, there is something for everyone. Your question is comparable to asking where you should go in the GTA and the answer is "It depends!"

Do you speak Spanish? How well?
What is your budget?
Do you wish to explore or just find a chillout place?
Are you adventurous or do you like familiar things?
Is it for full-time or just seasonal?
Do you tolerate ******* Americans and/or gay people?
Are you looking for ocean or just heat?

This is a starter set that you need to answer in order to get quality responses.
We have owned for 10 years and spend 6 months here every year.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Eder said:


> I would drive down if you have a month...carretera de peaje highways are better than Canada's.Bucerias is a dump...skip it. Sayalita is cool if you like the surfing lifestyle including various herbs to enjoy. Nuevo is for a nice club med thing,downtown PV is very cool and at the south end is a large fruitcake scene...further south are many remote hotels on private beaches etc. Go to Barra de Navidad at least 1 week. You need a car! Or rent one but it costs like $30 US/day...*don't pay the $30 upcharge for special insurance lol*....wear your seatbelt you'll get stopped every time as a tourist. Bring your own bike...ones down here are heavy steel 1990 jobs. Street food is primo...always eat there...shrimp on a stick with a lime is better than any restaurant in Canada. Always only eat Mexican food...no pizza,no hamburguesas. Book a few days near where you want to explore...do it Nov,early Dec,March or April...cheap. Airport to anywhere is pretty cheap taxi...anywhere to airport taxi is even cheaper. Buses go everywhere, we use them all the time...like 15 pesos.


I don't know if you have verified the validity of your personal auto insurance (liability) and collision in Mexico or not, but I have found my auto insurance is not valid outside Canada or US. This includes cc coverage of rental card for collision. Therefore we will not in any way expose ourselves and our assets to this kind of risk, same as I would not travel without appropriate travel medical insurance. YMMV

The optional country of origin rental car insurance to eliminate this risk is of relatively low cost considering the potential outcome.

Anecdotally I have found few people that are aware of this potential risk and take appropriate action.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

RBull...all rental cars in Mexico are rented with required liability,its the law down here. The ****** scam is to say that 5 million liability is required in Jalisico (province) which is BS but most newbies pay it. If you want collision etc that should be no more than $5/day extra...I dont bother.

Another ****** scam is the Turista police to ticket you for no registration on your rental car...this is more BS...keep the rental agencies phone number in case you get shook down with this, the rental agreement is your registration.

I will say though that in all the driving I have done in Mexico only the Bucerious area and CD Constitution on the Baja are regular ****** traffic traps.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

RBull said:


> I don't know if you have verified the validity of your personal auto insurance (liability) and collision in Mexico or not, but I have found my auto insurance is not valid outside Canada or US. This includes cc coverage of rental card for collision. Therefore we will not in any way expose ourselves and our assets to this kind of risk, same as I would not travel without appropriate travel medical insurance. YMMV
> 
> The optional country of origin rental car insurance to eliminate this risk is of relatively low cost considering the potential outcome.
> 
> Anecdotally I have found few people that are aware of this potential risk and take appropriate action.


I my first post to this thread, I mentioned taking the road less travelled. When I lived in southern California, I drove into Mexico frequently and explored the backroads and places most tourists never saw. But, as you say, my California car insurance was not valid there. I used to buy insurance to cover the trip. There were places close to the Mexico border at Tijuana where you could stop and purchase insurance to cover you once you entered Mexico.

Another thing, we used to keep a car used just for Mexico trips. A bit of a beater, but in good mechanical condition. The places we used to go were not places you would not want to show up in a flashy, expensive car.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

My car is a diesel 2006 VW Jetta Wagon. It's in great shape but the guys I work with ask me when I'm going to replace it. Amusingly, I just got it about a year ago. It replaces a 2001 Golf TDI that we drove around the continent for 6 years and sold for what we paid for it, when the station wagon opportunity came up. It's a $4500 car, although it's in perfect condition and has heated leather, sunroof, and all that stuff.

Would that be a beater in Mexico? From what I can tell from watching YouTube videos, it wouldn't stand out for it's opulence but it would be far from the worst car on the road.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

TomB16 said:


> Sure but where?
> 
> In PV, it appears wealthy folks go to Amapas and Conchas Chinas. The "value" folks seem to go north, toward Bucerias and maybe even Sayaluta.
> 
> ...


I would rent an apartment for at least a month before making any permanent move. That way you will find out how easy it is to do grocery shopping, travel around, do the things that a person living in the place does, rather than the things a vacationer does.
I don't know much about Mexico, we spend our winters in the DR.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

TomB16 said:


> My car is a diesel 2006 VW Jetta Wagon. It's in great shape but the guys I work with ask me when I'm going to replace it. Amusingly, I just got it about a year ago. It replaces a 2001 Golf TDI that we drove around the continent for 6 years and sold for what we paid for it, when the station wagon opportunity came up. It's a $4500 car, although it's in perfect condition and has heated leather, sunroof, and all that stuff.
> 
> Would that be a beater in Mexico? From what I can tell from watching YouTube videos, it wouldn't stand out for it's opulence but it would be far from the worst car on the road.


The period when I was driving around in Mexico was mostly the years 1996-98 and a few times after that, the last being in about 2002. My few trips there since have involved flying into Mexico and have not involved driving, except a bit with others. Your Jetta would, I think, be a high-end beater, if we can say. It should not stand out and, valued at $4,500, is not a car you need lose sleep over if it gets stolen or damaged. That's why we went there with a beater. Just not a car to worry about.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

kcowan said:


> The greater PV area offers something for everyone. It extends from Rincon de Guayabitos to Barra de Navidad. Served by the airport. I have been going there every year since 1996. I have stayed in every place except Barra de Navidad but a good friend moved his sailboat from Marina Vallarta to Barra 10 years ago.
> 
> Like many others have said, there is something for everyone. Your question is comparable to asking where you should go in the GTA and the answer is "It depends!"
> 
> ...


My Spanish sucks pene but my wife was born in Mexico City and is fluent. She left when she was very young. She tells me she speaks with a thick accent but she sounds just like the crazy Spanish chicks with 3 inch fingernails at the salon to me, when they get chattering.

Budget is a harder question. While we could afford quite a bit, I don't see why we would go to rural Mexico and spend the same amount we could spend in Purtugal, Spain, or Italy. I would like to get away with about $5000 CDN for 3~4 weeks. In future, we would want to keep it under about $4K CDN per month, based on a 5 month stay. I'm hoping we could do it for $3K CDN.

I think we could do Italy pretty nicely for about $7.5K CDN per month, based on a 4 month trip, so hopefully Mexico would be well under that or we might as well go to Italy.

Yes, we wish to explore. We'd like to meet locals and we would like to meet expats but more important to meet locals. Chilling on a beach is good but I can't stand it for more than a couple of days in a row.

We like adventure but my wife can't do zip lines, or anything too physical. ... but the more we see, the better.

We hope it would be seasonal but that would depend on the cost and how much we enjoy it. This trip would be reconnaissance for an annual snowbird lifestyle that would start in the winter of 2018/2019.

I have no plan to ever buy in Mexico, or anywhere outside of Canada, but I'm not fixed on that position. If I fall in love with another country, I might consider moving there one day. For now, we are just renters and explorers.

Almost all of my friends are ******* Americans. I like them a lot but they can get tiresome, particularly when they explain to me how Obama ruined their wheel bearings. Gay people are no problem but I wouldn't want to room above a gay bar with loud dance music any more than I'd want to room above a rave. I need it quiet enough to sleep at night (12am to 8am) but road noise or music in the distance is fine. If I can hear my watch chain vibrate on the night stand from the beat of the music, it's a bit loud.

We want ocean. We like to swim and snorkel. Also, we love beaches. We don't need the entire time to be on the ocean but it would be fine if it was.

We are not flashy people. I do have a nice camera but would probably leave it at home. Also, I don't drink. My wife drinks occasionally. I think I've seen her drink about 5 times in the 9 years that I've known her. We don't mind going to a bar or hanging out with drunks but we aren't big drinkers ourselves.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jaberwock said:


> I would rent an apartment for at least a month before making any permanent move. That way you will find out how easy it is to do grocery shopping, travel around, do the things that a person living in the place does, rather than the things a vacationer does.
> I don't know much about Mexico, we spend our winters in the DR.


That's exactly what we want. We want to buy groceries, cook, and go to the places the locals do. We don't want to be in a tourist cocoon.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Tom, if I was you I would stick to the Baja initially...its one long beach, not too many club meds....mostly locals. Maybe buy a motorhome or class C of some kind to tour on. Theres an incredible number of camping spots . No disco or zip lines till you hit the end at Cabo which is completely forgettable. You may want to join a Baja caravan...cost maybe $1200 for a few weeks of being shown around then back across the border...like a Mexican wading pool to get your feet wet. After that you'll know the ropes & branch out from there. We used Baja Winters many years ago was well worth it!
http://www.bajawinters.com/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

What about doctors in Mexico? Do you buy some private insurance or paying per visit? Same question about drugs.... btw, are Canadian prescriptions valid in Mexico?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Eder said:


> RBull...all rental cars in Mexico are rented with required liability,its the law down here. The ****** scam is to say that 5 million liability is required in Jalisico (province) which is BS but most newbies pay it. If you want collision etc that should be no more than $5/day extra...I dont bother.
> 
> Another ****** scam is the Turista police to ticket you for no registration on your rental car...this is more BS...keep the rental agencies phone number in case you get shook down with this, the rental agreement is your registration.
> 
> I will say though that in all the driving I have done in Mexico only the Bucerious area and CD Constitution on the Baja are regular ****** traffic traps.


Thanks for clarifying what you meant earlier and for the additional information.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Gibor: Everything is available over the counter-no need for some quack's chicken scratchings.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Theres a hospital next to me here...$60 to see a doctor buy since we are in Nuevo Vallarta its a bit pricey...$40 is more like it in Bucerious.
Prescriptions are same as Canada...drugs are very reasonable . You can get most stuff over the counter other than things like opiates...you even need a prescription for Tylenol 1's here lol.
We got our dental done here...about $28 to clean teeth by a dentist that included a check up.Wife took care of 2 filings to fix...that cost just over $50 each. We made an appointment but there were 2 dentists and 6 hygienists and we could have had walk in service. Very clean/modern/professional. We wont use dentists in Canada again.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

TomB16 said:


> Budget is a harder question. While we could afford quite a bit, I don't see why we would go to rural Mexico and spend the same amount we could spend in Purtugal, Spain, or Italy. I would like to get away with about $5000 CDN for 3~4 weeks. In future, we would want to keep it under about $4K CDN per month, based on a 5 month stay. I'm hoping we could do it for $3K CDN.
> ....
> We want ocean. We like to swim and snorkel. Also, we love beaches. We don't need the entire time to be on the ocean but it would be fine if it was.


You sound like ideal candidates for Mexico. Our friends from Toronto have rented a 2BR/2Bath condo overlooking the ocean for C$3700 for Jan-Mar. It is at the southern end of the beach walk that starts at the south side of Marina Vallarta and ends in lower Conchas Chinas. They have dog so had limited choices.


TomB16 said:


> That's exactly what we want. We want to buy groceries, cook, and go to the places the locals do. We don't want to be in a tourist cocoon.


The beach tends to attract gringos because of the high price and Mexican tourists because they want the water.


Eder said:


> Tom, if I was you I would stick to the Baja initially...its one long beach, not too many club meds....mostly locals. Maybe buy a motorhome or class C of some kind to tour on. Theres an incredible number of camping spots . No disco or zip lines till you hit the end at Cabo which is completely forgettable. You may want to join a Baja caravan...cost maybe $1200 for a few weeks of being shown around then back across the border...like a Mexican wading pool to get your feet wet. After that you'll know the ropes & branch out from there. We used Baja Winters many years ago was well worth it!


My friend from Calgary owns in Baja. The prices are high (because of the proximity to California).


gibor365 said:


> What about doctors in Mexico? Do you buy some private insurance or paying per visit? Same question about drugs.... btw, are Canadian prescriptions valid in Mexico?


GP is 500 pesos, specialist is 700 pesos. Although many drugs are available without prescriptions, reputable pharmacies demand a local prescription per visit: Costco and Farmacia Guadalajara.


RBull said:


> Thanks for clarifying what you meant earlier and for the additional information.


Car insurance is available online from SoCal.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

Driving to and within Mexico doesn't present any issue but you will need a couple of things, assuming you will be there as a tourist for a relatively short period. First, you need to get your FMM (Forma Migratoria Múltiple) which is essentially a tourist "visa" valid for up to 180 days that you get from the INM ( Instituto Nacional de Migración). If you drive there, you will get it at the border or on line before your departure. Cost is now 500 pesos. If you fly, it will be handed to you during the flight by the flight attendants and in this case, the cost in included in the fare. Do not lose it, you need to hand it to the INM before flying back to Canada, or at the aduana office when you leave Mexico (most people don't hand it back but legally we are required to do so), otherwise you will have to pay again to get a new one, plus the bureaucratic red-tape they might try to impose on you.

Second important thing when you plan to drive in Mexico is to obtain Mexican auto insurance, wherever you are driving in Mexico. Canadian-US auto insurance is not valid in Mexico. Again, you can get it before crossing into Mexico (I get mine from Don Smith in Nogales), or on line. If you stay for an extended period of time, you can cancel or suspend your Canadian auto insurance temporarily while you are insured in Mexico. Don't forget to reinstate your insurance before crossing back into the USA. My Mexican insurance cost about $400 per year, full coverage and liability, for a 2004 Nissan X-Terra. 

Next is the Temporary Import Permit (TIP) for your vehicle. If you only travel to the Mexico Free Zone (all of the Mexican state of Baja and portions of Sonora), you are not required to have a TIP. Otherwise, you must get it, either on line, or at a Banjercito office at the border. The TIP is valid for up to 180 days and should match the validity of your FMM. It includes the fee ($44US + tax) and a refundable deposit that varies from $200US to $400US depending on the age of your vehicle. This deposit is refundable as long as you stop at the Banjercito office to cancel it before it expires. This must be done or you lose the deposit. 

Driving is Mexico is not very different from driving elsewhere. Just don't drive at night, not because of bandidos, but because you won't be able to see pot-holes the size of VW bugs, giant topes (speed bumps), burros, chicken, cattle, goats handing on the road, pedestrians, cyclists, drunk drivers, cars without headlights, etc. But other than that, driving in Mexico is not a big issue, and while Mexican drivers can sometime drive like maniacs, they are not aggressive whatsoever. Mexican roads are not so bad especially if you stick to toll roads, but you would then miss most of the best places, little pueblos, etc. I personally try to avoid toll roads, not because of cost, but because I enjoy driving slowly, no more than 3-4 hours a day, and stop at little pueblos to check out the outdoor markets and have lunch. As for road blocks or police, we hear a lot of horror stories. In our case, every road block we had to stop, the police officers waved us, or if we had to stop, they were very pleasant and polite and let us go after asking a few questions and checking our documents. No bribe (mordita), no threat, no attempt to ticket us for something we didn't do or didn't have. We may or may not have been lucky, but that was our experience driving 25,000 km over six months. In some areas (Chiapas, Michoacan, etc.), you might get stopped at a road block manned by masked community "vigilantes" armed with guns. Just smile and wave, and drop 10-15 pesos in the donation bucket and you're good to go. If you want, you can keep a few cold beverages in your car for the guys. They always appreciate the gesture.

That's the easy part. The rest is up to you. To tell you how much my wife and I enjoy Mexico, our original plan was to drive the Americas from the Arctic to Patagonia over a period of two and a half years, with a one-month stay in Mexico before crossing to Central America. After spending our first month in Mexico, we realized that passing through this incredible country in a month wouldn't do it justice, so we decided to stick around the whole winter, and go back next fall for more. We might just scrap our original plan entiredly and hang out in Mexico for several years. And Mexicans as a group are probably the most gracious people on the planet.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> Theres a hospital next to me here...$60 to see a doctor buy since we are in Nuevo Vallarta its a bit pricey...$40 is more like it in Bucerious.
> Prescriptions are same as Canada...drugs are very reasonable . You can get most stuff over the counter other than things like opiates...you even need a prescription for Tylenol 1's here lol.
> We got our dental done here...about $28 to clean teeth by a dentist that included a check up.Wife took care of 2 filings to fix...that cost just over $50 each. We made an appointment but there were 2 dentists and 6 hygienists and we could have had walk in service. Very clean/modern/professional. We wont use dentists in Canada again.


Just to specify 
I need lipitor (for cholesterol) , coversyl and amiodipine (for blood pressure). Can I buy them over the counter? 
Or I need to go to some GP for prescription?
And if you know what would be approximate cost?


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

TomB16 said:


> Budget is a harder question. While we could afford quite a bit, I don't see why we would go to rural Mexico and spend the same amount we could spend in Purtugal, Spain, or Italy. I would like to get away with about $5000 CDN for 3~4 weeks. In future, we would want to keep it under about $4K CDN per month, based on a 5 month stay. I'm hoping we could do it for $3K CDN.


Your budget is more than enough, of course depending on your taste. Just for comparison's sake, here is what we will be renting next January in Melaque. Monthly rental, kitchen, bathroom, separate bedroom with two double beds, nice outdoor area to relax, one block from the beach, for 7,500 pesos all inclusive. Most simple studios and bungalows in that area are in that price range, but you can find much cheaper once you get to know people and ask around.

https://quintajulia.jimdo.com/


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

gibor365 said:


> Just to specify
> I need lipitor (for cholesterol) , coversyl and amiodipine (for blood pressure). Can I buy them over the counter?
> Or I need to go to some GP for prescription?
> And if you know what would be approximate cost?


I don't know about these meds, but when I was in Mexico (Melaque), I needed to get blood pressure medication (Diovan). I went to the free clinic without an appointment, told the receptionist I was just visiting and had no coverage, no problem, the consultation was still free (I left a 300 pesos donation, about $20), waited no more than 30 minutes to see the doctor, had the most pleasant chat with him, he was very professional and took all the time in the world to get to know me and my medical history, and had my prescription filled at the drugstore next to the clinic for $4. Here in Canada, my cost is $30. What a refreshing experience. I don't know about major medical issues, but for routine issues, I thought Mexico's system beat Canada hands down.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Curious, how much cost to rent for 1 month simple car with insurance that include everything from a scratch and without deductible?


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

kcowan said:


> You sound like ideal candidates for Mexico. Our friends from Toronto have rented a 2BR/2Bath condo overlooking the ocean for C$3700 for Jan-Mar. It is at the southern end of the beach walk that starts at the south side of Marina Vallarta and ends in lower Conchas Chinas.


How do you find a deal like that?

I can't find anything remotely close online. Did they walk the neighborhood and look for rental signs? Were they alerted by a local friend?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Just to specify
> I need lipitor (for cholesterol) , coversyl and amiodipine (for blood pressure). Can I buy them over the counter?
> Or I need to go to some GP for prescription?
> And if you know what would be approximate cost?


If you hang in Mexico long enough I doubt you'd need these anymore lol.

You could phone this hospital..they habla English and ask about your meds...they have a farmacia as well

Hospital San Javier Riviera Nayarit
3.3 (6) · Private Hospital
Paseo De Los Cocoteros 55, Naútico Turístico
+52 322 226 8181


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

TomB16 said:


> I can't find anything remotely close online. Did they walk the neighborhood and look for rental signs? Were they alerted by a local friend?


They found it on VRBO in February. Part of the secret is to search one year out. All the good deals are gone under 6 months away.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you. This has been an extremely helpful thread.

My wife and I really appreciate the generosity of you folks for helping us have a nice retirement. Best regards to you all and may the wall of Trump crumble like his polling numbers.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Curious, how much cost to rent for 1 month simple car with insurance that include everything from a scratch and without deductible?


A friend rented a car for a week while here. At the airport, he found one offering a mid-size sedan for $205 US a week. When he went to pick up the car, he was subjected to a time share shark, but he just said No and got the rental for the price quoted.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone have extended or snowbird experience in the Yucatan or Quintana Roo? My husband and I vacationed in Playacar (resort area immediately outside/south of Playa del Carmen), and are excited to return. Fantastic weather, food, and the Mexican people were a breath of fresh air, after years of travelling in the US. So warm and friendly.

I'm most interested in the area between Playa del Carmen, south to Tulum. (Tulum ruins are a magical place, by the way.). Open to other areas in the region, prefer by the ocean, and we're not partiers.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> he was subjected to a time share shark, but he just said No


 I think this is a Mexican thing ... Time Shares sharks are everywhere ...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Haven't spent enough time in either to be sure but the Mexico trip had zero and the Dominican Trip had one.

Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Haven't spent enough time in either to be sure but the Mexico trip had zero and the Dominican Trip had one.
> 
> Cheers


I've never had any timeshare Cuba, Dominican, Grenada, Aruba, Jamaica .... but had in Mexico and Bahamas


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> I've never had any timeshare Cuba, Dominican, Grenada, Aruba, Jamaica .... but had in Mexico and Bahamas


YMMV ... the one at the resort in Mexico was upfront as to what it was so we avoided it. 

The one in DR was mainly hotel bell staff talking about a free gift, that one of our party thought was part of the trip company's description of tours available/signup for the bus back to the airport. On the down side, it was mildly annoying to be asked frequently while on the good side, a simple no turned their attention else where.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> the one at the resort in Mexico was upfront as to what it was so we avoided it.


 similar experience  .... during check out we got pushed to go to some meeting with sales guy in order to become timeshare members (promissing free vauchers to the SPA).... I just said that if we would like to become, I'll give them a call and will make appointment... and I never did... . However, 2 days later , another resort worker was chasing us pushing to schedule such meeting .
Otherwise this resort was really good, but those timeshare pushes were annoying...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The time shares were more like the tour desks in Mexico. The sign was there, on check in the bribes were mentioned but there was never any follow up or any one chasing us.

In DR, there was no desk or schedule but the staff at the entrance would ask everyone who passed by, unless they recognised them as someone who had previously said no.


Again, two visits don't tell the story for the many other locations etc.


Cheers


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We experienced a more aggressive time share hustle in various locations in Thailand than we have in Mexico, DR, or Florida.

We have attended three presentations. One in Florida, our first, and two in Thailand. In Florida we were paid $100USD to attend. In Thailand we got to stay at a very nice four/five star resort for one week for each of the two presentations. 

I spent my career in high end sales so I was interested to hear the pitch from the gopher, the pitcher, the closer, and management. DW felt intimidated. I found it somewhat entertaining. It was so predictable.

No, we did not buy. We could have bought the Florida unit on the open market for 20 percent of the cost. Never really considered the Thai timeshares...or the vacation club that they tried to peddle after we said no. In my view, it was a scam. We checked on the web, my screen came up with all sorts of warnings and sad stories.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> We experienced a more aggressive time share hustle in various locations in Thailand than we have in Mexico, DR, or Florida.


 Cannot tell about Thailand as we never been there and not planning to go 
Have been in Cuba about 20 times, ZERO timesharing was offered 
P.S. Recently read article that there are about 1 MIL US expats in Mexico , about 150K - Canadian... Never though that number can you so big


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Speaking of Mexico, we will be in PV in a couple of months. I have two questions for those familiar with the area.

1) What should we take for money? US Money? Mexican Money? Ratio? I hear credit cards aren't accepted at many places so should I expect to pay cash but I don't want to be walking around with a month of cash in my pocket.

2) Our hotel wants $30 each to drive us from the airport to the hotel in Amapas. It will be convenient, so we'll probably do it, but I'd hate to get there and find out we could take a taxi across town for $10. I don't care if there is a better deal but I don't want to feel like I've been scammed. Any insights?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

TomB16 said:


> Speaking of Mexico, we will be in PV in a couple of months. I have two questions for those familiar with the area.
> 
> 1) What should we take for money? US Money? Mexican Money? Ratio? I hear credit cards aren't accepted at many places so should I expect to pay cash but I don't want to be walking around with a month of cash in my pocket.
> 
> 2) Our hotel wants $30 each to drive us from the airport to the hotel in Amapas. It will be convenient, so we'll probably do it, but I'd hate to get there and find out we could take a taxi across town for $10. I don't care if there is a better deal but I don't want to feel like I've been scammed. Any insights?


I looked it up on Google Maps. Amapas is across town from the airport, about 29 minutes away on a Saturday. I think $30 would be a reasonable taxi fare, based on the usual taxi fare to Nuevo Vallarta ($15 for a 15 minute journey). 

Get some Mexican pesos. If you need to get more cash while in PV, go to a bank.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There are plenty of retailers who take USD but it is better to have pesos (15 to the C$). Most restaurants and major retailers take Visa/MC. So do grocery stores. ATMs will give you cash but your bank will likely charge you 2.5% extra (for CC and debit) and $3 for the network fee. Cambios charge extra. I would get cash before you go and keep it in the hotel safe (or even in a shoe). I put a cc and a 500 peso note in my front pocket. Never lost a centavo. Watch your change though. Cashiers love to make gringos pay for their ignorance!

The taxi fare is published and you can buy a voucher in the airport. It will probably be 330 pesos because the airport charges the cabs extra for doing pickups, but that is better than 450 charged by the hotel. You can also walk across the highway bridge and get one for 200.

Uber is also there but getting one at the airport is tricky. You could walk to the Comfort Inn (about 2 blocks south) and get a cab/Uber there. There is a hotel closer but I have never been in it.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Is cab fare charged per person?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope you can pile in up to 4 people. $30 to resort is expensive but cheaper if u bring pesos to pay with...CIBC will deliver your pesos if you need. It will be 40% cheaper cab to return to airport. Cab fare airport to your hotel in Amapas is about 344 pesos...like $20 USD and will be much more convenient than piling in and waiting in a stupid cattle van.Try this link for costs..

https://www.tripadvisor.com/SavedPhotos-g150793-i242641822-Puerto_Vallarta.html


Use banks to get ~$6000 pesos for walking around plata. Ya theres a bit of a charge but things are 1/2 price here so no big deal. You will get screwed every time using USD here, try not to use any.
Whatever you do at least rent a car , drive to La Cruz & dine at Tacos on the Street...better than seeing the pyramids in Egypt!
Have fun!

Oh and make the taxi stop at an OXO store on the way to grab some hielo and cervesa and bottled agua. Don't forget a bit of a tip these guys are the life blood of us gringos here.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you, gentlemen! I appreciate the help!

Adios, eh?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

TomB16 said:


> Thank you, gentlemen! I appreciate the help!
> 
> Adios, eh?


I’m a lady, and you’re welcome.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

My apologies, madam.

No offense intended. Kind regards to you, as well.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I was looking at the 50 most dangerous cities in the world and Mexico is all over it and especially in the top 10. Los Cabos is number 1 and Acapulco is number 3, it certainly doesn't seem very safe to travel in Mexico. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5481483/42-worlds-50-violent-cities-South-America.html


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We just returned from a 6 day trip to The Copper Canyon. Departing from Las Mochis in Sinaloa, our first stop was El Fuerte. Definitely a desirable location, we stayed at the Pasada de Hidalgo, an amazing old Mexican hacienda.

Then we took the train up the canyon, staying at Hotel Mirador on the crest of the canyon, then proceeding on to The Mission and finally Creel. We saw the convergence of three canyons, one of which was 1.9 km deep. Many outlooks protruded out over the canyon, including one which featured a plexiglass floor. The others just had iron mesh.

We went with Superior Tours and would recommend this trip to anyone. Six days was only marginally enough as we could have spent 5 days in El Fuerte. An added benefit is that there is effectively no internet service and only occasional cell phone service so it is truly a vacation from regular life.

It is an easy trip from Mazatlan (5 hour drive) but 14 hours from PV. We flew via DF.
Picture of many overlooks


----------

